

Berkeley researchers find brain differences between rich and poor kids - ksvs
http://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/2008/12/02_cortex.shtml

======
sysop073
"9- and 10-year-olds differing only in socioeconomic status"

I suspect differing in socioeconomic status would cause other differences too

~~~
mynameishere
And be caused by other differences as well.

------
MaysonL
I wonder which group watches more TV and which one plays more videogames?

------
kingkongrevenge
I like how the explanation is automatically deprivation and no consideration
is even given to the possibility of heritability.

~~~
patio11
I have no dog in the nature versus nurture fight, but isn't it amusing that
the examples of "deprivation" given are things which socially appeal to the
investigator?

"Get your kid to the museum or they'll end up brain damaged!"

On the basis of the available evidence couldn't it just as easily be

"Park your kid at home in front of a Playstation and then make sure they're
picked on at school for being geeks or they'll be brain damaged!"

